# Integrated Coffee Machine Advice



## flurberman (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all!

I currently own a Gaggia Titanium, absolutely love the machine it's been great but am thinking of buying a Neff C7660 integrated coffee machine. (I'm buying a new house and everything else in the kitchen is Neff so i figured it would finish the set off nicely...)









Do any of you know if this machine is any good? I can't seem to find any reviews on the net...

Is it a good buy or are there better machines out there?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated - thank you all 

Phil.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

No experience of them, but I've just looked them up and almost fainted at the price!

Personally, if I had a grand to spend, I'd want a more tried, tested and appreciated machine than one of these. I suspect - admittedly without any foundation - that these are more style than substance, but on the other hand, I do know that a grand will buy a superb outfit that can be relied upon to produce great coffee time after time.

Just my 10 cents worth - but I would want sound reassurance about the quality of espresso that these make before I committed that amount of money to one.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you try one out at the showroom?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

It looks amazing, but I'm a very hands on kinda guy and would like a more active part in the coffee making......but seriously WOW!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd be inclined to speak to Chris at *Xpress Coffee* as he has extensive experience in Bean to Cup machines

WMF produce a superb bean to cup machine as well.

I don't have an awful lot of experience with them as I prefer the manual control of the variables. However they have improved dramatically in the past few years.


----------

